# Zucchini overflowing!



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

So dummy me planted 7 zucchini plants this spring and now... well you know. I have made zucchini relish, which is a good way to use a lot of zucchini up, and we have zucchini in some form about every other night for supper. Yesterday I got my food processor out and shredded all that I had. So now I have 26 2cup ziplock bags of zucchini in the freezer for bread and fritters all winter long! It seems to be slowing down in the garden now, but I for sure won't need to plant any next year!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Dehydrated zucchini slices make great healthy chips, plain or seasoned. I wish my zucchini plants would produce more. The plants seem healthy but the squashes seem to take forever to get to a reasonable size. It's been a cool summer, except for one hot spell, so perhaps that is why.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I love dehydrating zucchini- I pick them, blanch and dry them as they come on. It's so easy that I never suffer from excess zucchini anymore.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Zucchini bread. Keeps well, so many different kinds. Casseroles, and pizza too....James


----------



## Nate_in_IN (Apr 5, 2013)

We had the same problem the first year we planted zuchinni  If I remember correctly we baked zuchinni bread every night. Ended up giving a lot of it away.


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

I mixed a bag of the shreaded frozen zukes in with my speggetti all winter.
Ours just started producing this year. first pick was fryed with onions and garlic.


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

My hubby harvested what he thought was a (volunteer) pumpkin because it was splitting on the bottom. He weighed it and it was 45 pounds. He cut it into cubes for me to process, and after I cooked it, I discovered that it was a summer squash. So I made squash butter!!! It is absolutely delicious. You could do the same thing with zucchini. Just be sure to use plenty of spices.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I had Zuchinni coming out of y ears this year! I frozen about 200 cups of shredded Z. Ate it every nite, just got tired of it so i pulled it out of the garden, in its place i started a nice patch of Horse Radish!!! 
Always wanted to make a bigger patch of HR so here i go!!!!! Will be plenty of HR to give away in 2 years i think!!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I made a sweet zucchini pie last night that tastes just like apple pie. Didn't believe it until I tried it, but it does, and it was sooo good! Even my non-zucchini lovers ate it with gusto.

Zucchini casserole, zucchini relish, zucchini refrigerator pickles, zucchini bread, sweet zucchini pie, zucchini muffins, stuffed zucchini... the list just goes on! We can't seem to get enough zucchini


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Next year, pick the flower blossums, batter and fry them. Yummmm!


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

When we first started planting zuccini we planted a whole 30' row. Now we plant one hill, still can't use it all!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

countrygal said:


> My hubby harvested what he thought was a (volunteer) pumpkin because it was splitting on the bottom. He weighed it and it was 45 pounds. He cut it into cubes for me to process, and after I cooked it, I discovered that it was a summer squash. So I made squash butter!!! It is absolutely delicious. You could do the same thing with zucchini. Just be sure to use plenty of spices.


 
My STARS! What on EARTH are you doing to produce a summer squash that big?


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I second the dehydrating! I'm excited to have it on hand to throw in soups all winter. I also made amazing zucchini pickles, so good I posted the recipe in the cooking thread. 

And I want to make more, but my plants have stopped producing very much! Our sun has disappeared behind wildfire smoke for 2 weeks now and it's starting to effect the garden.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I make spaghetti size strands with my mandolin then use it just like the real stuff it is a little crunchier but no carbs and is very good


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

Mid Tn Mama said:


> My STARS! What on EARTH are you doing to produce a summer squash that big?


Nothing!!! It just took off!


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

praieri winds said:


> I make spaghetti size strands with my mandolin then use it just like the real stuff it is a little crunchier but no carbs and is very good


I've done this too...it's like spaghetti squash. I've also used an apple peeler and made very thin ribbons of zucchini, sauteed them just until tender, and seasoned. It's a great pasta substitute, specially for those with gluten intolerance or carb issues.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Zucchini Bread, Cubed Zucchini in homemade spagehtti sauce over ziti pasta, Fried Zucchini with ranch dressing(I used to buy this at the fast food chain Carl's Jr. out west),zucchini cubed in the oven with onions & butter. 

Zucchini the size of baseball bats cut in half and de-seeded, frozen which will later have an Italian sausage mix placed in and cooked in the oven.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Zucchini rings, batter just like onions and deep fry....James


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

What, no one's mentioned candy or mock pineapple? I have to say I haven't tried them yet, but I want to.

http://chickensintheroad.com/farm-bell-recipes/zucchini-candy/


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

I made a flipping awesome zucchini lasagna the other day (actually, I made 2 - one for the freezer!). 

I'm making zucchini pickles (like bread & butter pickles) later this week.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I wish I could grow squash like that! The squash bugs are so bad here they eat the plants up and I am lucky to get a couple squash. I have tried all manner of organic sprays and mixtures to no avail. I don't like using chemicals.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

The is a special alert from the National Zucchini Observatory for Indiana and portions of Michigan, Ohio, Kentucky and Illinois in effect for Tuesday through Sunday. Do not leave your cars and back doors unlocked to prevent the likelihood of well meaning friends, neighbors or even good hearted strangers from loading you up. This is not a test.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Bret said:


> The is a special alert from the National Zucchini Observatory for Indiana and portions of Michigan, Ohio, Kentucky and Illinois in effect for Tuesday through Sunday. Do not leave your cars and back doors unlocked to prevent the likelihood of well meaning friends, neighbors or even good hearted strangers from loading you up. This is not a test.


ound:

jwal10, I deep fry them, but never thought of cutting like onion rings(middles out) so I'm doing that today & freezing:rock:


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I just took zucchini chips out of the dehydrator...so warm, crisp, and yummy....flavored with a mixture of parsley, ranch dressing, kosher salt, pepper, and Italian seasonings....YUM


----------

